# Scrubs Staffel 8



## Vartez (23. Januar 2010)

Hey, da ja momentan Scrubs Staffel 8 nur in Amerika lief und ich im Internet die ersten beiden Folgen auf Deutsch gesehen habe, wollte ich mal Fragen obs die Staffel nich schon irgendwo zukaufn gibt oder das sie wirklich schon Im Tv läuft.

Kann mich mal wer aufklären????
Google ergab den gleichen Mist wie zuvor.


MfG Vartez


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

SF2 läuft sie momentan um 17.45:>


----------



## Vartez (23. Januar 2010)

SF2?

Aso Schweizer Fernseh 2.... (fals nich Google verarscht mich xP)
man die soll auch in Deutschland kommen xP


----------



## Haxxler (23. Januar 2010)

Vartez schrieb:


> SF2?



Schweizer Fernsehen. Ich kriegs hier leider nicht rein, weil wir kein Kabel sondern Schüssel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (23. Januar 2010)

Hab gerade auch bei uns unseren recivier(oder so) ma alle Kanäle durchsuchen lassen und nix gefunden xP....


----------

